# Car of the year



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The car of the year 2011,as voted by the readers of Women`s Own magazine is : 


A Red one...

Puts on tin hat and hides for awhile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yeh run while you can - cos your broken legs will take 6 months to heal - I suppose you could say Car of the Year for a man - would be?

Answers on back of postage stamp please!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Which was exactly why Mrs B2TUS bought this :roll: :roll: :roll:

Lifestyle..........you may rest your case


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Motorhome of the Year*

Apparently they voted earlier on Motorhome of the Year in the same mag. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> The car of the year 2011,as voted by the readers of Women`s Own magazine is :
> A Red one...
> Puts on tin hat and hides for awhile :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Les


Or ANY colour driven by Colin Firth.

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha! Nowt like a big red one is there?

Greenie.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Ha! Nowt like a big red one is there?
> 
> Greenie.


I thought a lot of girls liked a big black one.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Ha! Nowt like a big red one is there?
> 
> Greenie.


Yes, i will be wearing my big red nose on Friday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Another brain draining extravaganza might stick red hooter on the front

Greenie. :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

lifestyle said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> > Ha! Nowt like a big red one is there?
> ...


I thought you wore one from birth?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

747 said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > greenasthegrass said:
> ...


It`s a lot bigger now. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I much prefer blues ones.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oooh since when has yours been blue? I know it's cold up yonder but ya hooter always looked pink to me 

Greenie.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

carolgavin said:


> I much prefer blues ones.


That`s funny,blue come second in the magazine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Oooh since when has yours been blue? I know it's cold up yonder but ya hooter always looked pink to me
> 
> Greenie.


It's the snow greenie the snow!!!



> That`s funny,blue come second in the magazine
> 
> Les


Blue wiz robbed!!!


----------

